# Still waiting



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey everyone, hope you are all doing ok, just wanted to let you know im still waiting for results coz my doctor is on holiday, and will be back next week.Little bit maddening when i know my results are there and i have to wait, but at least i will get them next week before i go on holiday.Take care everyone


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh the waiting is the worst!! I hate that. I always feel like they should make some kind of arrangements for their patients to still get their results, even if the doc is out of town.Will keep my fingers crossed in the meantime!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree M&M, i go on holiday next friday so at least i know before i go.How are you?


----------

